# I may not be the most coffee savvy but...



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Im pretty sure you aren't supposed to do this.









This runs the neon sign out front of a local restaurant. I'm surprised the tape has held.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I bet the cook did it while the waiter held the ladder.. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Painfully obvious the clear packing tape is not an approved method of securing a wiring method. :no:

A real elekturshun wooda used duct tape.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dowmace said:


> Im pretty sure you aren't supposed to do this.
> 
> View attachment 11646
> 
> ...


They wanted surge protection for the sign..:laughing:


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Painfully obvious the clear packing tape is not an approved method of securing a wiring method. :no:
> 
> A real elekturshun wooda used duct tape.


Funny you would say that I seen this at a local grocery store

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## sparky.jp (May 1, 2009)

While in college back in the 1980s I went into an auto parts store that had a neon sign in the front window. The HV transformer was at the bottom of the window, with the sign near the top. There was a constant buzzing/crackling sound coming from that area.

Between the HV transformer and the neon tube was, no kidding, 18ga lamp cord.

I told somebody there that they should get some solid-core spark plug wire (which I suspect they probably had a whole roll of sitting in the back) and use that instead. Never went back to see if they did.


----------



## wornknobby3 (Jan 29, 2012)

its funny to see how many business's actually have thigns like this going on for YEARS, and even though people know of the problem, as long as it works they leave it alone.:whistling2: then wonder why once it does fail that it created such a big bang


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Painfully obvious the clear packing tape is not an approved method of securing a wiring method. :no:
> 
> A real elekturshun wooda used duct tape.


Do powerbar supports have to be listed? :laughing:


----------



## MaxFuse (Oct 23, 2011)

I went on a service call to a ace hardware store to investigate a strange buzzing sound at the panel and breakers were tripping.
Panel was a MLO 200a 3phase fed strait from the stepdown transformer with several sub feeds to other panels.It was Cranking out at least two times its rating, working toward total thermal breakdown.
Panel enclosure was hot to the touch and was vibrating like crazy and much louder than the transformer.
I felt like it was a bomb waiting to go off.
I wanted to shut it down to look inside (no way was I going to open that thing while it was on) and owner tells me I have to wait until they close in 3 hours.
I'm like cool,c-ya.

Did end up doing a sevice change at a later date, after closing time of course.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

400.8 Uses Not Permitted. Unless specifically permitted
in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the
following:
(1) As a substitute for the fixed wiring of a structure


----------

